# Gaggia classic on eBay.



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi.

After having issues with a DeLonghi my gf bought me for Christmas I'll be returning it to john lewis. It seems they are no longer stocking the eco310 as they've removed them from the website and have none in stock.

I'm thinking of suggesting my gf gets me a good grinder and accessories and I'll sort out a machine (second hand from eBay).

Does anyone have experience with eBay mahines (gaggia classic) are they easy to source parts for & fix if necessary, I have engineering/plumbing experience so not scared of getting stuck in.

It seems a gaggia classic with ibertial grinder is the way to go???

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the classic is by far the superior gaggia manual machine, should you require any parts i can normally source a few, seals and thermostats etc. you should get a good one for £120-£150. regards


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Very easy to source parts for and you shouldn't have any problems fixing this machine.

Plenty of online manuals and wiring diagrams to help out.

I wholly recommend using coffee machine repairers but as you have plumbing and engineering experience it won't hurt to diy.

There are a number of machine engineers who freely give their advice too should the unthinkable happen.


----------

